# Problème avec DropBox



## klhac (14 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Après avoir installé DropBox sur mon MAC, j'ai demandé à un ami d'installer également ce logiciel.
Je lui ai envoyé une invitation et lui m'a aussi envoyé une invitation.... nous les avons accepté.

Maintenant, j'ai bien la coche verte sur mon icône Dropbox (mon ami voit bien les fichiers que j'ai dans mon répertoire de partage) mais lui de son côté a une croix rouge (et je ne vois rien dans son répertoire de partage alors qu'il a mis aussi des fichiers).

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer pourquoi mon ami voit mes fichiers alors que moi, je ne vois rien (alors que j'ai bien son répertoire de partage dans mon dropbox)??

Merci à vous
K.


----------



## Lamar (14 Mars 2010)

Ton ami n'aurait pas un problème de connexion ? La croix rouge signifie, il me semble un problème de synchronisation. J'ai déjà eu le problème, mais je ne sais plus comment le résoudre.
Cherche du côté de la connexion de ton ami.


----------



## David_b (14 Mars 2010)

c'est pas l'indice d'un fichier bloqué (par exemple sous Windows, quand le fichier est ouvert) ?


*Note du modo :* en tout cas, c'est un indice que ce topic n'est pas dans le bon forum, parce que quand une liaison réseau ne fonctionne pas &#8230;*On doit en parler dans "Internet et réseau" !

On déménage.


----------



## klhac (15 Mars 2010)

Non, non, rien à voir avec la connexion de mon ami, il surf et tout et tout parfaitement.
Et d'ailleurs, il arrive bien à récupérer ce que j'ai dans mon espace de partage... donc le problème ne vient pas de là!!!


----------



## Poupoulet (16 Mars 2010)

klhac a dit:


> Non, non, rien à voir avec la connexion de mon ami, il surf et tout et tout parfaitement.
> Et d'ailleurs, il arrive bien à récupérer ce que j'ai dans mon espace de partage... donc le problème ne vient pas de là!!!



Salut Klhac

Ton ami n'aurait-il pas déjà attend la limite des 2Go de son compte ?

Cela expliquerait le problème de synchronisation et donc la petite croix rouge : connexion toujours active mais impossibilité de sauvegarder plus sur le serveur.


----------



## klhac (16 Mars 2010)

J'ai véifié avec lui, le compte vient d'être ouvert et y a juste un fichier photo dedans !!!


----------



## David_b (16 Mars 2010)

Vous avez contacté le support de Dropbox ?


----------



## Poupoulet (16 Mars 2010)

Dropbox est peut-être bloqué par un Firewall.

Si ce n'est pas déjà fait, autorise les connexions entrantes de Dropbox dans les Préférences Système (dans Sécurité, onglet Coupe-feu).

Sinon, la box internet de ton ami peut également être en cause. A vérifier si cette dernière ne bloque pas l'application.


----------



## klhac (17 Mars 2010)

ok ,je vais contacter le service de dropbox.
Et je vérifies avec mon pote l'histoire du pare-feu et du reste.
Merci


----------

